# Request for a seperate room for the backup loader



## Zantetsu (Nov 12, 2008)

Ever since the Waninkoko's Wii Backup Loader, many other versions and types of backup loaders have followed it. With these being released, there have been many bugs, questions, and problems posted all around the forum. For us who are interested in seeing homebrew other then the Backup Loader, it's hard to skim through the multiple threads about the Backup Loader.

My request is that we have a subforum here in the Wii - Hacking section specially for the backup loader. There could be many good uses for a Backup Loader room. To name a few...

A fresh start on a stickies page allowing a lot of Backup Loader stickies without having to add on to the many stickies we already have in the Wii - Hacking room
Other Homebrew threads will be visible in the Wii - Hacking room without having a flood of Backup Loader threads
Separate Backup Loader Room moderators
If anyone agrees with my request, feel free to post showing the moderators our support. Thanks for reading and I hope the moderators will be able to take this into suggestion.


----------



## thetonman (Nov 12, 2008)

I totally agree this would be a great idea as then people that are here for the backuploader only they can go to the subforum without blocking up this one. I also am interested in other homebrew apps like Geexbox and bootmii etc and it would be easier to find the other apps if the backup loader had its own subforum.

I second the motion. Thanks Zantetsu

Thetonman


----------



## deervark (Nov 12, 2008)

agreed. it's almost like the wii hacking section doesn't even exist anymore. i've been going to other sites to get the info i need because there is nothing but backup talk here. i've also not been able to ask a serious question or post an original idea here because the thread will end up on page 4 in 15 minutes if it's not about the loaders.


----------



## 20clarky08 (Nov 12, 2008)

i 3rd this, the Backup loader thread is gettin spammed 2 death, i am even guilty myself

yes i admit it i'm ashamed


----------



## air2004 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm all for that


----------



## GhostSonic (Nov 12, 2008)

Why hasn't this been suggested before?


----------



## xil (Nov 12, 2008)

fantastic idea!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 12, 2008)

Gets my vote


----------



## LegendaryXM90 (Nov 12, 2008)

GhostSonic said:
			
		

> Why hasn't this been suggested before?



It has.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 12, 2008)

You got my vote as well to make another section for back loader.


----------



## JimmyBobAlex (Nov 12, 2008)

LegendaryXM90 said:
			
		

> GhostSonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I remember right the mods either closed that thread or ignored us because people were implying they weren't doing their jobs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The loader really does need a sub section, I hate sifting through the countless noob threads just to find the few topics I'm actuallly looking for.  It really needs to happen to tidy up the place, but I doubt it actually will.


----------



## UrkeytaY (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic idea!

+1 from me.


----------



## Zantetsu (Nov 12, 2008)

JimmyBobAlex said:
			
		

> LegendaryXM90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope the mods don't think of my thread this way. This has nothing to do with them doing there jobs or not. It's the community making way to many threads for one thing =\


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Nov 12, 2008)

GhostSonic said:
			
		

> Why hasn't this been suggested before?


it was, mods said it would just be filled with spam again, so it was denied

but i'm all for it


----------



## gllt (Nov 12, 2008)

Instead of making a subsection, think of it more as

making a trash bin

so you can scrape the unsightly threads off into it

but that's alright if it doesn't happen cause it would be too much work, since everyone would still be posting in this place anyway and every one would have to be moved


----------



## acesniper (Nov 12, 2008)

well, isn't the backup loader considered hacking? we should have a separate thread for noob questions (regarding the backup launcher).


----------



## Midna (Nov 12, 2008)

rawalisb said:
			
		

> well, isn't the backup loader considered hacking? we should have a separate thread for noob questions (regarding the backup launcher).


Problem is, noobs don't know their questions are noob questions.


----------



## Miles (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been asking for this for awhile.
Please do it.
I'm sick of having 20+ threads asking how to make X game not receive Y error.

It's really really really annoying.


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Nov 12, 2008)

it would be nice to have it


----------



## alphax13 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Zantetsu (Nov 12, 2008)

Ever since the Waninkoko's Wii Backup Loader, many other versions and types of backup loaders have followed it. With these being released, there have been many bugs, questions, and problems posted all around the forum. For us who are interested in seeing homebrew other then the Backup Loader, it's hard to skim through the multiple threads about the Backup Loader.

My request is that we have a subforum here in the Wii - Hacking section specially for the backup loader. There could be many good uses for a Backup Loader room. To name a few...

A fresh start on a stickies page allowing a lot of Backup Loader stickies without having to add on to the many stickies we already have in the Wii - Hacking room
Other Homebrew threads will be visible in the Wii - Hacking room without having a flood of Backup Loader threads
Separate Backup Loader Room moderators
If anyone agrees with my request, feel free to post showing the moderators our support. Thanks for reading and I hope the moderators will be able to take this into suggestion.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe make a subforum that only certain people can make topics in? Like a forum with purely tutorials/backloader releases.


----------



## djtaz (Nov 12, 2008)

Id be on for that as well - not sure how these forums work , but i know the VBB ones give you the option to only leave people in a certain catagory create a new thread, but everyone can reply to a topic already created - i think this would also help if all the backup stuff had its own spot.


----------



## BIG MOE (Nov 12, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Id be on for that as well - not sure how these forums work , but i know the VBB ones give you the option to only leave people in a certain catagory create a new thread, but everyone can reply to a topic already created - i think this would also help if all the backup stuff had its own spot.



I agree the control panel does have such an option , and should be done at least for dev purposes .


----------



## djdynamite123 (Nov 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Totally agree with that, its all we hear about, usually nothing but backup loaders & problems & fixes, would be good if there was a seperate room called Backups or something, as its basicly took control of wii hacking. and there are too many threads over and over about the same old thing.
I'm sure it would make LIFE easier for those interested in backup loading etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## oligore (Nov 12, 2008)

BL4Z3D247 said:
			
		

> it was, mods said it would just be filled with spam again, so it was denied
> 
> but i'm all for it


At least it will mean reduced spam in Hacking section


----------



## Kyosys (Nov 12, 2008)

makes the non-loader people happy, makes the loader people happy. I like it


----------



## djdynamite123 (Nov 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> makes the non-loader people happy, makes the loader people happy. I like it


Got it in one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makes it easier for everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please organise it mods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and stop the new threads about loaders in this section.


----------



## djtaz (Nov 12, 2008)

Im also sure that if the mods thought it would be too much work - someone else who is involved in the backup loader would volinteer to take change of that section and keep it tidy for them. 

Its win win win win


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm all for a sub-section so that it makes room for other none loader threads so that they don't get lost in the crap.

The problem is that like with all sections, people will still post the same questions and what not in this section as well.  I'm always moving threads from one section to another due to people not paying attention, dumbness or whatever.

Just not sure if its worth the time and effort but I'll mention it.



			
				djtaz said:
			
		

> Im also sure that if the mods thought it would be too much work - someone else who is involved in the backup loader would volinteer to take change of that section and keep it tidy for them.
> 
> Its win win win win


We need to be able to trust someone to do that and most of those involved in the loaders are pretty new here.

EDIT: Gonna move this to site suggestions.


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 12, 2008)

I've only been here a short time, but I think it'd be a fantastic idea.  It might require a bit of attention from the staff to keep it tidy, but then it shouldn't be too difficult, being that everything would be centralized into that one section of the board.  It should be easy to manage, and besides, it would clean things up elsewhere.  

Go for it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> I'm all for a sub-section so that it makes room for other none loader threads so that they don't get lost in the crap.
> 
> The problem is that like with all sections, people will still post the same questions and what not in this section as well.  I'm always moving threads from one section to another due to people not paying attention, dumbness or whatever.
> 
> Just not sure if its worth the time and effort but I'll mention it.


Well then if you're already doing it, it wouldn't require any _extra_ work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really though, you may be able to solve that with an announcement that lets people know where to put their questions.  Well maybe that's me being too optomistic.  I can't help but think that it's not an insurmountable problem though.  You guys ought to be able to manage.  You've done well thus-far.


----------



## djdynamite123 (Nov 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> EDIT: Gonna move this to site suggestions


Hope it gets done, just create a big announcement at the top of page about section of all to do with backup loading. And not to post here in bold lol


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2008)

Announcements are only worthwhile for existing members but most of the crap is from newer members, who won't see the announcement.  We could also use stickies but then the "GBAtemp is not 4chan" sticky in the EoF hasn't exactly done much as people don't bother reading them.

I've personally suggested other sub-sections which are kinda like what we have in NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software to also keep the Hardware section clean as well as the Hacking.

This'll all depend on whether its worth it or not or if the higher ups have the time to do it.  They've got a huge list of things to do already so its more about what is more important.


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 12, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Announcements are only worthwhile for existing members but most of the crap is from newer members, who won't see the announcement.  We could also use stickies but then the "GBAtemp is not 4chan" sticky in the EoF hasn't exactly done much as people don't bother reading them.
> 
> I've personally suggested other sub-sections which are kinda like what we have in NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software to also keep the Hardware section clean as well as the Hacking.
> 
> This'll all depend on whether its worth it or not or if the higher ups have the time to do it.  They've got a huge list of things to do already so its more about what is more important.


Ah, well then...is there some sort of way to force new members to read pertinent information before they can post?  It's something I've been looking into over at EP for years, because to my mind there is absolutely no excuse for new members to have not read the rules before posting.  I feel that it's rude and presumptuous, especially when they invariably cry foul when you have to call them on something they would have known not to do had they simply done what they ought to have.  

But that's just me.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 12, 2008)

Cyberxion said:
			
		

> Ah, well then...is there some sort of way to force new members to read pertinent information before they can post?


When you join the forum you have to write in a box something like "I will not ask or post ROMS"  and yet today I suspended two new members for doing just that. 

I'd doubt there is anything we can do other than persist in modding the forums and respond to reports.


----------



## BurningSpear (Nov 12, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Cyberxion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been running another web forum for 10 years now, and I can tell you that these issues / problems come with the territory.  It seems the more you box people in with rules and guidelines, the more they push against them to see how far they can go.  Some folks just really are too impatient and just don't care about anyone but themselves.

As stated above, the best you can do is to moderate by the site guidelines and respond to abuse reports.

It's a thankless job, but I think y'all are doing just fine with what you got.


----------



## Cyberxion (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't disagree.  It _is_ largely a thankless job, and really, there's nothing for it but to do what you can per the site's guidelines.  So really, I sort of think that any trouble that might arise from creating a separate section for the backup loader would be part of the territory.  It wouldn't introduce new problems.  It would just be another section to moderate.  So why not do it?  

I don't know if I'm making sense.  I just quit smoking recently, and I'm not adjusting well.


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 12, 2008)

love the idea!


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Cyberxion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't remember I have to write something like that

Why not try not permitiing users to post something with specific words on the title? like when the word "dump" and "yet" is present at the same time, they can't post

the problem lies on those ignorants, not mods, I'm sure

Ah, and before I leave thanks for maintaining GBATemp!


----------



## ix300 (Nov 13, 2008)

+1 for this


----------



## raulpica (Nov 13, 2008)

Good idea.

I'm all for a "Loaders" sub-section.

Loader releases would be stickied, and all the "halp me plz loader nut wurkin'" threads would go there, leaving the poor "Wii - Hacking" section alone


----------



## Zantetsu (Nov 12, 2008)

Ever since the Waninkoko's Wii Backup Loader, many other versions and types of backup loaders have followed it. With these being released, there have been many bugs, questions, and problems posted all around the forum. For us who are interested in seeing homebrew other then the Backup Loader, it's hard to skim through the multiple threads about the Backup Loader.

My request is that we have a subforum here in the Wii - Hacking section specially for the backup loader. There could be many good uses for a Backup Loader room. To name a few...

A fresh start on a stickies page allowing a lot of Backup Loader stickies without having to add on to the many stickies we already have in the Wii - Hacking room
Other Homebrew threads will be visible in the Wii - Hacking room without having a flood of Backup Loader threads
Separate Backup Loader Room moderators
If anyone agrees with my request, feel free to post showing the moderators our support. Thanks for reading and I hope the moderators will be able to take this into suggestion.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 13, 2008)

I think it's a good idea, but I'd also like to see an IRC channel for Wii hacking or even backup loader related things


----------

